# angeln an der oude ijssel



## Snoek (12. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen,
bin letzte woche in holland über eine oude ijssel brücke in der nähe von doetinchem gefahren.das gewässer scheint interessant zu sein.wollte mal fragen ob jemand schon mal dort geangelt hat und ob es lohnenswert ist einen versuch zu starten?wie ich gesehen habe  fahren dort auch schiffe,wie siehts aus mit angeln vom boot? für infos besten dank im voraus #h#h
gruß snoek


----------



## Snoek (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln an der oude ijssel*

da habe ich wohl tatsächlich ein jungfräuliches gewässer entdeckt.....|bigeyes|rolleyes


----------



## archie01 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln an der oude ijssel*



Snoek schrieb:


> da habe ich wohl tatsächlich ein jungfräuliches gewässer entdeckt.....|bigeyes|rolleyes



Hallo
Vor zwanzig Jahren haben wir es dort mal öfters versucht , ohne wirkliche Erfolge, geangelt wurde dort aber regelmäßig , jungfräulich ist das Gewässer sicher nicht - aber besonders gut besetzt auch wohl nicht - wenn sich da nichts gravierendes geändert hat. Damals war das einzig interessante der Aal , da durfte man auch noch nachts fischen - tagsüber gab es dort keinen Biß 

Gruß
Archie


----------

